# Guppies issues



## Ktang007 (9 mo ago)

I have a male guppy loss his scale and a female with dark spot on her side. Please help. Water condition are normal. Only have frys in the tank about 6 weeks old. The parents of the frys died about a month ago. They are all active and eating. Th



































ank you all in advance.


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

The female almost looks pregnant, is she being housed with the male? Also the guppy with the missing scale will heal in about a week so I would separate him. It might just be him rubbing up against the tank or a minor skirmish with another fish but double check to see if there are any sharp plants rocks or other assorted ornaments that could have damaged him.


----------



## ydesun (6 mo ago)

This is an extravagant title that really implies there is a "opening" in the fish. For the most part, this is really interesting and as a sporting proprietor you won't likely ever need to manage it. You might be managing hexamitiasis on the off chance that you see tacky white excrement coming from your fish when there is likewise something recognizably off-base like an absence of craving.



Kodi nox


----------



## AnimalQueen (3 mo ago)

I would defiantly say the guppy is pregnant and those are the eyes of the baby fish I am pretty sure. Not sure about the fish with the missing scale but I bet it will be healed within a few weeks!


----------



## yee.simon (14 d ago)

Hi,
Tank is still not established still have cloudy.
What water you use?




Ktang007 said:


> I have a male guppy loss his scale and a female with dark spot on her side. Please help. Water condition are normal. Only have frys in the tank about 6 weeks old. The parents of the frys died about a month ago. They are all active and eating. Th
> 
> 
> Ktang007 said:
> ...


----------

